# Anybody going to buy The Fourth Phase?



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't buy movies anymore, waste of money usually but for me snowboard movies are an exception. I can watch a good snowboard movie over and over. I usually just watch stuff on netflix or internet now-a-days but I feel the need to really support this film so they make more of them. I really enjoyed The Art of Flight and I probably watched it 20 times when it was on Netflix. Just wondering if anyone else feels the same way.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably won't even watch it. 2 hours of filler 10 minutes of snowboarding.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll buy it.
If it's free 

Actually, I'll buy it anyways. But it should be free because i bet it will be loaded with brand advertising.......


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Probably won't even watch it. 2 hours of filler 10 minutes of snowboarding.


Oh, good to know. Means that I'll buy it  
Long "fillers" (i.e. background info, landscape, approach stories) sound perfect.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

yep iTunes day one.....hopefully they eventually release a 4K version


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll be honest and say I'm gonna download a torrent. Don't like having to pay to watch ads.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Absolutely. Ya its going to have a lot of filler but with all the stuff they are doing its gonna be cool to see everything that goes on to make the movie happen. Hopefully they release a series like they did for the art of flight that gives more behind the scene footage


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

was thinking about buying premier tickets at the shrine, but how good can their projection system be? it'll probably look like shit and you're paying for the atmosphere. I wish I could watch it at a theater in IMAX


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Absolutely buying it. Planning on a watch party the day I get it too.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Oh, good to know. Means that I'll buy it
> Long "fillers" (i.e. background info, landscape, approach stories) sound perfect.


Except for them filler is slow motion coffee pouring into a cup. 

I will say that AoF has some amazing helicopter scenes. Do have to give props to whoever the Red Bull pilots are even though at least some of it is camera trickery.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it, however if it plays at a local theater I'll try and watch it there.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Nobody pays for porn. Snow or otherwise.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Motogp990 said:


> I wouldn't buy it, however if it plays at a local theater I'll try and watch it there.


It'll probably be shown at Rio.

But i would rather buy it and watch it a lot than pay for seeing it once. Invite the buddies, watch at home while drinking beer and getting stoked. The best.

Then get out there and rip those 2ft jumps like Travis would.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Gotta watch it first then decide, but I'm definitely buying Fullmoon Films when that releases. Stoke for the ladies!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Will definitely watch, almost certainly won't buy. I don't think I've ever bought a snowboarding movie. 

Most of them just aren't all that re-watchable to me. Great riding with shitty hipster music and lots of filler scenes of people acting like dipshits while I assume they think they look cool, whatever that means these days. 

Hold on a minute, I gotta go scream at some kids to get the fuck off of my lawn.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll buy another copy of Whiskey 2


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I will probably buy it. The concept of this one seems pretty good and what better to show off my 4k TV when I have guests


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Then get out there and *rip those 2ft jumps* like Travis would.


You, my friend, have large cojones!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

F1EA said:


> But i would rather buy it and watch it a lot than pay for seeing it once. Invite the buddies, watch at home while drinking beer and getting stoked. The best.


Not sure what its like in Van, but the screenings in Nelson are usually pretty rowdy - lots to drink and smoke going around and lots of hooting and hollering, cheering etc. 

Generally an awesome way to get stoked for the upcoming season


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If there is a screening in bend i will go. I will likely download the film too.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

kalev said:


> Not sure what its like in Van, but the screenings in Nelson are usually pretty rowdy - lots to drink and smoke going around and lots of hooting and hollering, cheering etc.
> 
> Generally an awesome way to get stoked for the upcoming season


It's true! In Portland, I saw the premiere of Higher with Jones there and everyone was drinking and cheering in all the big line scenes, we were all stoked and pumped up, I loved the energy in the room full of snowboarders stoked for the season!!!

I'll definitely be looking for a showing of The Fourth Phase here and already found two for Full Moon. STOKED!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kalev said:


> Not sure what its like in Van, but the screenings in Nelson are usually pretty rowdy - lots to drink and smoke going around and lots of hooting and hollering, cheering etc.
> 
> Generally an awesome way to get stoked for the upcoming season


Yeah I'll probably do both hahaha come fall and the little cold-ish weather it will be hard to resist....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Premier in Denver on 9/29. Might go to that. If not, there's going to be a one time showing on Red Bull TV on either 10/2 or 10/3.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Premier in Denver on 9/29. Might go to that. If not, there's going to be a one time showing on Red Bull TV on either 10/2 or 10/3.


I'm dumb, please help. What is Red Bull TV? I saw that they were showing it there on October 2. Do you need a subscription?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Lots of Smart TVs plus Amazon Fire Stick type things have a free Redbull TV app available.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Since I made the above post I've been watching Redbull TV a lot. There's tons of great action sports films and clips on there. Just watched the Mark McMorris film In Motion. Its fucking rad. Not what you'd expect. Powder and sweet Methods.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Since I made the above post I've been watching Redbull TV a lot. There's tons of great action sports films and clips on there. Just watched the Mark McMorris film In Motion. Its fucking rad. Not what you'd expect. Powder and sweet Methods.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


You can watch online too... now I have something to watch, due that I don't have a TV in my house (actually has, but I don't turn it on never).


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

New fisheye trailer promoted by gopro in an attempt to save their stock.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

oh Travis, you narrator of the soul you. Pls tell us more words. hahah


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> oh Travis, you narrator of the soul you. Pls tell us more words. hahah


He tries so hard but it just always sounds so produced and practiced. Like he doesn't really want to do the narrative but knows he has to. And it feels so over written.

JJ on the other hand is a natural. It never sounds rehearsed, like you're just listening to a story around the fire at night. He's doing it because he really wants to tell a story.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah i'm not even hating on him but the shit he reads onto the tracks are hilarious...."the mountains...are just a backdrop....of your desires...."

wait is this a latenight 1-900 commercial puke lol

i miss the days when snowboard videos had compound fractures, tits, fights, drunken pranks and arson.

mountaineering snowboarders...so serious..ha


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

That shot at 00:55 is pretty amazing looking :crazy2:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> oh Travis, you narrator of the soul you. Pls tell us more words. hahah


LOL. Love his films, and his riding but honestly. Script reading doesnt get any better haha.




Snow Hound said:


> Since I made the above post I've been watching Redbull TV a lot. There's tons of great action sports films and clips on there. Just watched the Mark McMorris film In Motion. Its fucking rad. Not what you'd expect. Powder and sweet Methods.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Ya, my brother bought this and we watched it together. Was awesome, esp the part with Nico and Mikkel. Music was great imo also.

Definitely gonna watch it. Ya, you guys def make good points about the fillers and Travis' live script reading lol, but still really love the idea and concept of the movie, esp that it really relates to us all on here who really love shredding and rely on that heavily. Can't wait tbh, and Ben Ferg is in it this time so can't wait to see him rip it on there.

Also, the other movie I'm def buying is Nicolas Muller's Fruition. That I'm most excited about. He awesomely replied to me on social media when I asked when the projected release date was, said should be Dec.6th, according to him. Gonna be the perfect film to get me totally psyched for this upcoming season. Just a couple more months :nerd:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

That trailer is awesome. Ya some of the script is cheesy but I can let that slide because the photography looks so rad. They need to hire a writer. Maybe Jeremy Jones, "the mountains give energy" that kinda stuff not over the top, just right.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I like JJ's dialogues... much less rehearsed. Definitely seems like he's in control of his content. Whereas the other guys sounds like Ginny - assistant producer, is telling them what to say.

Travis stuff sounds like he spent hours coming up with that shit. When in the end, all that matters is that he got to ride pow and blast a backflip over some gnarly cliff thingy.

Nico's dialogues are like your stoner buddy from university. It's taken him 15 yrs to graduate, but he's shredding the pow. 

Jake Blauvelt's are like his producer is telling him..... oh everybody's talking about all this spiritual crap, so how about you talk about that yoga stuff you do....


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

The mountains are in my soul, bro. I can hear the snow spirits speak to me when I ride pow.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's a must watch!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Different trailer


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is better. VO still dorky and reminded me of Prometheus lol.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dropping this weekend! Get your Redbull TV apps ready...

PSA : Sunday Oct. 2nd 9PM (your local time)


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I watched the first trailer posted here with the sound off (since am at work) and didn't catch the cheesy voiceover.

Lots of drone footage. 

What is so unique about this film as compared to others? Is there anything truly different about it?


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Probably the level of riding. And it's all shot in 4K


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> I watched the first trailer posted here with the sound off (since am at work) and didn't catch the cheesy voiceover.
> 
> Lots of drone footage.
> 
> What is so unique about this film as compared to others? Is there anything truly different about it?


The way Travis described it, they did a lot of stuff with new drone technology that allowed a lot of new angles. I'm not sure if anyone besides cinematography buffs will even appreciate that. 

Another thing they focused on is riding places no one in the film had ever ridden. New for them, but he even admitted that doesn't necessarily mean they're the first boarders to ride these places. 

Todd Richards was there playing hype man and Travis had to slow him down and back him up a couple of times. Richards was basically trying to imply no one had ever ridden Kamchatka before and Travis was like, "Nah man, it's definitely been ridden before. We weren't the first." 

Travis seems relatively grounded about the movie in terms of the fact that 1) don't look for any tricks to be thrown that have never been landed before and 2) don't necessarily look for any first descents, there may be some but they aren't for sure. He essentially admitted that it's a big budget "dream world" film pursuing perfect snowboarding conditions with amazing cinematography and about 40% of the music is scored instead of the typical hipster indie rock with a healthy dose of Travis' own passion project of following the cycle of water in nature. Basically, go watch it to see amazing snowboarding, amazing g terrain, and amazing cinematography and if you dig the passion project stuff, sweet. If not, you'll still enjoy the film. 

That last paragraph isn't verbatim, but is pretty damn close to what he said by my recollection.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Already pre-ordereed on iTunes........will be delivered to my server and waiting for me when I get home!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> The way Travis described it, ....


Thanks, that makes sense. Sounds pretty cool. I will watch it if I ever get a chance.

Edit: watched the trailer F1EA posted, noticed the location @ 1:22- Togwotee Pass with the Grand way off in the background. Spent a few days there this summer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deagol said:


> I watched the first trailer posted here with the sound off (since am at work) and didn't catch the cheesy voiceover.
> 
> Lots of drone footage.
> 
> What is so unique about this film as compared to others? Is there anything truly different about it?


Not sure what's different or unique about this one.
Guess we can tell you once everyone's seen the whole thing. 

Also not sure why it needs to be specifically different or unique. It's a snowboard video... why would it need to be unique to be watched? Video costs $15 for the HD version. Normal res is $10. Pretty standard, so nothing unique about the cost either.

Premiers?
There's premiers around here for about 3-5 other films... so it's more a matter of going to all of them, going to some, going to neither. Again, nothing specifically special in either...

Other than that, I'm pretty positive I will enjoy it; whether different, unique or not.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Not sure what's different or unique about this one.
> Guess we can tell you once everyone's seen the whole thing.
> 
> Also not sure why it needs to be specifically different or unique. ...


I guess it doesn't "need to" be unique, but the way it was written about in this thread gave me the impression that there was something very different about this one.. Like I said, I will watch it if I get the chance. 

Looks like it was all filmed on location at Keystone, so that's rad :wink:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deagol said:


> I guess it doesn't "need to" be unique, but the way it was written about in this thread gave me the impression that there was something very different about this one.. Like I said, I will watch it if I get the chance.
> 
> Looks like it was all filmed on location at Keystone, so that's rad :wink:



Ah ok ok
Well, that's just part of the hype. There is definitely "unique" hype around the film, but that's because Red Bull. Hype... it's what they do.

Can't say any of us is not un-following the hype, but it's a snowboard film. We'll watch it. It's what we do


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it was kinda funny watching Richards lob softball after softball at Travis Rice trying to get him to talk about how otherworldly amazing he is and he just refused to swing at any of them. At one point, Richards was pushing him on "what goes through the insane mind of Travis Rice to come up with some of these locations to ride?" Travis' response was something along the lines of, "Well, let's be realistic, most of the awesome places to ride have been ridden at this point. It's really not rocket science. You're looking for big mountains on the leeward side of a big body of water. When you get that, you have really good odds of finding awesome terrain and awesome snow, which is what we're looking for. I'm kind of over riding stuff just to say I rode it. We tried that down in NZ for Art of Flight. It really wasn't all that awesome. Sure, we got to ride some stuff that no one had ever ridden before, but the conditions sucked. Why force it? We have the means to go where ever we want. Let's go to great terrain with great conditions. If the conditions aren't right, screw it. That terrain will still be there in the future. Let's go somewhere else."


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> ....We have the means to go where ever we want. ...



and that, right there, is the dream...... unattainable for the vast majority of us


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> and that, right there, is the dream...... unattainable for the vast majority of us


Yeah, someone asked him about that, given his experience, if he was advising somebody without his resources on where to go for a dream snowboarding trip where would he go. 

He went off on a tangent and basically told the dude, look you live in CO. CO IS the dream snowboarding trip for lots of people. There's tons of great terrain right here. You don't necessarily have to go some exotic place to find amazing riding. But, he said he was tempted to say Alaska, but the highly variable weather is a big issue. There's a good chance you'll go and not get a single clear day. He ultimately said Baldface Lodge in terms of terrain, consistent snow, and consistent decently clear days. He basically said that if you want to go somewhere and have awesome terrain with a really good chance of deep snow and good weather, the BC interior is probably the best bet he knows of.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Definitely gonna buy the DVD or BluRay! Hope I can find someone to go to a release party thing too.
Last one I bought was Thats it Thats All and aside from the rad video the little booklet thing built in was super cool. I will buy a 4th Phase hard copy just because I expect some extra cool shit included.

Yeah the Rice films are super over produced with sprinkles of arty fartsy, but they have the best footage and I always find out about some new music to boot. It's pretty much the next step in the evolution of snowboard vids.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, someone asked him about that, given his experience, if he was advising somebody without his resources on where to go for a dream snowboarding trip where would he go.
> 
> He went off on a tangent and basically told the dude, look you live in CO. CO IS the dream snowboarding trip for lots of people. There's tons of great terrain right here. You don't necessarily have to go some exotic place to find amazing riding. But, he said he was tempted to say Alaska, but the highly variable weather is a big issue. There's a good chance you'll go and not get a single clear day. He ultimately said Baldface Lodge in terms of terrain, consistent snow, and consistent decently clear days. He basically said that if you want to go somewhere and have awesome terrain with a really good chance of deep snow and good weather, the BC interior is probably the best bet he knows of.


Nope.
I'm pretty sure it's CO.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Nope.
> I'm pretty sure it's CO.


hahaha.. as long as it's Keystone. 


people from the Midwest want to go to CO, people from CO want to go to Utah, BC, Alaska...

why doesn't Alberta get much attention?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deagol said:


> hahaha.. as long as it's Keystone.
> 
> 
> people from the Midwest want to go to CO, people from CO want to go to Utah, BC, Alaska...
> ...


AB is ok but right along the BC border. The rest is pretty flat. And freaking cold.

BC and Yukon is mountain territory. Check out google maps... BC and Yukon are insane. Pretty much all mountains.....

Also, precip... I work with water engineering in projects all around..... BC the problem is heavy precip and erosion protection... AB and ON is drainage (ie it's so flat water can't even move away vs BC where it's so steep water just erodes everythig when it goes) some projects in AB and ON can have a Probable Maximum Rainfall of say 120mm... areas i work with in northern BC get that like on a 2 yrs frequency... TLDR: it's steep and rainy in BC.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> ... Check out google maps... BC and Yukon are insane. .....


this all makes a lot of sense, thanks..

I have checked out both western Alberta and lots of BC on Google earth when time allows. It does look amazing. 
Alberta is the only Canadian province I have been to in person however, and the part I was in was beautiful.

Baldface looks like a dream vacation, but it sounds like it's unavailable..


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Just FYI

We can all watch it tonight free on Red Bull TV. Get the app on your device of choice and screen it live. Starts in 10 mins.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well in 10 minutes where you're at. Starts at 9pm in every timezone.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Well in 10 minutes where you're at. Starts at 9pm in every timezone.


Good, more of a heads up for those west of EST.


----------



## teck1078 (Aug 26, 2016)

Well what did everyone think. I wasn't really a huge fan of this one.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Damn .... my connection lagged during the part I was excited to see most. Right before Ben Ferg's part, only caught the end of it and then it was the credits loll smh. But a pretty rad film regardless, esp that Japan segment was super sick. Some unexpected moments as well too.

All in all, was a great watch and liked the fact it wasn't your reg shredding film. Buying it for sure.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

Also thought it was pretty average. There's only so much footage of booters I can watch. Japan still tops the list of the places I need to ride powder.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Watching now. So far I'm pretty underwhelmed. Yeah, the footage is amazing and the riding is awesome but way too many repetive scenes of hitting booters. Way too little hitting interesting lines. That's pretty much all I want to see. Every spin, flip, and spinny flip has pretty much been done at this point. We've essentially reached the limits of human capability when it comes to freestyle snowboarding.

Okay, here we go. This is the stuff I want to watch.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

My thoughts are, 

The good: 
- The cinematography is awesome
- Locations are top notch
- So is the riding but we knew it would be

The meh:
- Too long, even for a fan
- Too much repetitive blah about the cycle of water
- Over edited, over dubbed, basically over polished

I realize this 1.5hr 4k wizardry is somewhat of a monument for snowboard films. Good for them, and good on them for offering a free viewing. I had no lags and enjoyed the whole experience overall, even if a tad bit bored toward the end. But I would prefer a shorter version with less filler and mostly locations and shred footages.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

God damn, the lag is horrible. They have to do better with streaming shit. Oh well, what do you expect for free....


----------



## teck1078 (Aug 26, 2016)

Argo said:


> God damn, the lag is horrible. They have to do better with streaming shit. Oh well, what do you expect for free....


Crazy I only had one lag problem and lasted about 15 seconds


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Zero lag or buffering for me and I'm on a pretty shitty 12mbps connection.

That was a huge avalanche T. Rice got caught in. Fuck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! That sound you make when you get the wind knocked out of you. That shit fucking SUCKS.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Overall? Just kinda meh. The footage was undeniably amazing. The riding was awesome. So why am I underwhelmed? Maybe I just expected too much. For me, there was just too much repetitive footage of hitting booters, especially early in the film. Maybe that was meant to hook the audience and get them stoked, but that kind of stuff honestly just bores me and honestly I started tuning out pretty quickly and never truly got back into it. It was just nothing new other than some new drone footage angles. Cool? Yeah. Mind blowing? Definitely not. Art of Flight was definitely better.

Not sure what can really be done in terms of snowboarding movies at this point to really set a new standard. Like I was saying before, all the flippy, spinny shit that can be done by a human powered only by gravity has pretty much been done at this point and it's been awhile since a first descent has been done that wasn't simply done to say, "Hey, I did that shit!" Yeah, you went down that on a snowboard, but did you really "ride" it or did you just survive it? There's a difference.

Overall, I'm just not sure there's a way to keep me glued to the screen for 90+ minutes of a snowboarding movie at this point. 20 minutes or so in, and I usually just have it on in the background while I get other shit done.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Victors riding was great while ot lasted. Lando was being a whiney bitch.....

Ill download it just to have another film to watch but it wasn't "all time"....


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> That was a huge avalanche T. Rice got caught in. Fuck.


Yea, that was crazy. I noticed in one of the earlier scenes that they had those avalanche backpacks, yet I was surprised that Travis didn't use his.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MMSlasher said:


> Yea, that was crazy. I noticed in one of the earlier scenes that they had those avalanche backpacks, yet I was surprised that Travis didn't use his.


I didn't pay attention to whether or not he was wearing one there or not. He might have gotten knocked the fuck out. He sure looked out after he came to a stop. He didn't move a muscle for quite some time. Can't pull a cord if you're unconscious.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Argo said:


> Victors riding was great while ot lasted.



Yeah, his straight lining that AK line was properly sick. Its rare when someone doing nothing, no spins no tricks nada is the sickest of them all lol.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Certainly did not top Art of Flight. I had lag while I was watching, but probably my Wi-Fi. The Japan stuff was interesting and grabbed my attention. Pretty much after that yawn, although the scenery was still incredible. And seriously, why bother asking Mark to come back for this film lol he punked out again. 

Snowboarding films should make you want to ride and draw the stoke and passion out of the viewer or be like 'damn that was unbelievable!!' I want to either be inspired, awed or at least entertained. This one did none of the above. 

Maybe another watch will change my mind without buffering, but IDK. Shrugs


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah a nice film, but no game changing jaw dropper like Flight (avalanche was my only 'oh fuck!' moment). At times it seemed like the film was about stuff they couldn't get done which seemed odd to me. Also no Nico.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess what disappointed me the most is that they made such a huge deal about how this project was four years in the making and I'm expecting some mind blowing shit from that crew considering they have four years of filming to work with. And then it's like, "That's it? That was the absolute best of four years of filming with that crew? Damn."


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

lmao I fell asleep somewhere in russia.

not enough riding, not enough close footage (too much drone/not enough ski follow), they should have cut the cultural stuff and left it to 10 seconds each country. too much sail boat. Music was too calm, needed more hype. 

bad snowfall + 2 injuries = why this movie took 4 years to make. 

tl;dr: more snowboard please.

looking forward to the union team movie coming out.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i loved it.

but then again, i don't particularly care to watch snowboarding movies for two hours straight lol.

This was an episode of "Planet Earth" with a higher budget, and some snowboarding mixed in.

If only they could get someone that sounded less stupid to do the voiceovers lol.

(I'm sure travis isn't an idiot.. but he isn't Morgan Freeman or a voice actor either lol).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I guess what disappointed me the most is that they made such a huge deal about how this project was four years in the making and I'm expecting some mind blowing shit from that crew considering they have four years of filming to work with. And then it's like, "That's it? That was the absolute best of four years of filming with that crew? Damn."


Didn't watch it, but I felt that exact same way after watching the the final Jones video, higher?. Bummer to hear it wasn't epic.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Didn't watch it, but I felt that exact same way after watching the the final Jones video, higher?. Bummer to hear it wasn't epic.


yeah, 4th phase reminded me of jones vids on netflix. I fell asleep on those too lol


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

https://whitelines.com/features/snowboard-movies/fourth-phase-verdict.html

This review lol


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Certainly did not top Art of Flight. I had lag while I was watching, but probably my Wi-Fi. The Japan stuff was interesting and grabbed my attention. Pretty much after that yawn, although the scenery was still incredible. And seriously, why bother asking Mark to come back for this film lol he punked out again.
> 
> Snowboarding films should make you want to ride and draw the stoke and passion out of the viewer or be like 'damn that was unbelievable!!' I want to either be inspired, awed or at least entertained. This one did none of the above.
> 
> Maybe another watch will change my mind without buffering, but IDK. Shrugs


watching mark's part in AoF again, when he got caught in a avy and slams into trees and falls from a cliff, it's kinda understandable that he doesn't want to do sketchy shit anymore.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Watched it for the second time last night and was still underwhelming. The Japan section was pretty awesome as well as the victor dlr ak section, apart from that was meh..... At least JJ films you know it's more a documentary style this was almost like they threw it together at points due to lack of footage.


----------



## NittanySurfer (Dec 5, 2014)

I watched it and I pretty much agree with what was already said. It was definitely slow in the sections about Russia, and I understand why they did that but that could have probably been saved for the special features. I almost lost interest. Then, watching Mark bail made me question why they showed it the way they did; made him look pretty negative-and I guess it was. I'll still probably buy it because of the Jackson and Japan scenes.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

So the full length movie wasn't bad. The premier I went to last night was quieter than other snowboard movie premiers I have been at. Just downloaded from iTunes this morning. There is an 18 minute "action cut" in the extras that is, in my opinion, better than the full length film. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

robotfood99 said:


> https://whitelines.com/features/snowboard-movies/fourth-phase-verdict.html
> 
> This review lol


Jesus, that review drags on like Russia did. The free preview probably killed sales. I bet a large number of people saw it and aren't going to get it now


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Jesus, that review drags on like Russia did. The free preview probably killed sales. I bet a large number of people saw it and aren't going to get it now


I was, I'm not now


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Jesus, that review drags on like Russia did. The free preview probably killed sales. I bet a large number of people saw it and aren't going to get it now


I love my scalextrix setup that I have down stairs though! This guy would be super jealous of it.

I didn't see it, chose Westworld over it. Glad I did. The one thing they do have going for it is they hit the price point fairly well for the digital download.

I'm sure I'll find it through other means when I get home tonight but it doesn't sound like it'll make it into the preseason rotation much.

Maybe someone will do a fan version with David Attenborough voice over. I do love Frozen/Planet Earth.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I was, I'm not now


I will likely download it. You can come watch it over beer some night.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Gee. That was lame.

Pretty much everything Linville said...

1st an foremost... that slide... Fuck. That was massive. Wow.

2. The flips.... god damn it. Yes.... things go exponentially harder with each spin they add. Unfortunately, it does not get exponentially more interesting to watch. Stop. That. Shit.

3. Never grabbed me. The whole thing felt like an intro. After each part I was like.... ah ok, hopefully they ride now. Nope. Credits rolled and I was hoping that was like, the end of Chapter 1. I'll watch it again. But not a good film.

4. Yeah the cycle. We got it. It's no big deal... 

5. This is not groundbreaking as AoF. Not even close. Didnt even expect it to be, but they had footage for.... a 20min film at most. In fact.... I would still rather watch Naturally. Hopefully Jake comes up woth something worthwhile.

I'm underwhelmed and fell asleep twice.

The visuals were top notch. Felt like they had the budget of Star Wars.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

So here's my take;

It was fine, but it was a letdown because I expected something different. The cinematography was excellent and so were the "earth shots" but I think the biggest takeaway that I had was that it just wasn't fun. Rice said somewhere that he felt AoF was too much helicopters and camp life, but that stuff resonated more with me than seeing them cooped in a heli, detained by the Russians or bitching about the weather. 

Sure I won't blow up kerosene cans with sniper rifles, but AoF reminds me how much fun it is to get out there with a crew on the hill and off. I never got that feeling from Fourth Phase. Fourth Phase was a series of let downs. They go to one epic place, no snow. Another epic place, detained and can't ride. Another epic place, dude bails on the crew. Rinse repeat, it was a series of let downs for the riders. Who wants that shit?

Even the kicker shots were more serious than fun. 

I liked the Japow segment, it reinforced my desire to go. The big mountain riding is something I could watch all day, especially when they're using the natural terrain as a park. The ending was rough, Travis is lucky he didn't die.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I almost feel bad for the guy.

Dude almost died. Had a pretty tough injury...... but I guess this is where big corps and big money and snowboarding don't match.

This was obviously forced. He had to release something after all the money spent and people's (and corporate) expectations. There was no freedom.

I hope TRice goes home. Thinks about his space in snowboarding.... says fuck it all. Gets dumped by Red Bull. Comes back with an indie co and do whatever he wants with his buddies. Pretty sure it'll be 100x better than this film.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

jae said:


> watching mark's part in AoF again, when he got caught in a avy and slams into trees and falls from a cliff, it's kinda understandable that he doesn't want to do sketchy shit anymore.


Totally, but he knows Travis and he knows the type he riding/lines he seeks, so why did he bother going and why did Travis bother asking knowing how the dude felt after that is my point. It just added to the lameness of the film. And I agree with everyone else how especially disappointing it was after it took 4 years to make and how we were expecting something so much more impressive. The night riding was sick though.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Rent. Don't buy. To me the true movies are JJ Deeper series, But LOVED others like TWELVE, It's always snowing somewhere, AoF. The 4Th Phase looked like a sponsor driven experiment. I fell asleep last night, Have to finish watching it. Yes Fell asleep after waiting months for this. Granted I was tired from climbing but still the point where there's just the 2 of them left... made me think what kind of planning went into this. 
Good movie, but not memorable.

The Most Epic TR did so far was the Supernatural series. Stick to that. Honestly Big mountain belongs to JJ and X DLRue.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

All in all, Art of Flight was much better and honestly it pales in comparison to That's It, That's All. 

As far feeling sorry for him because he got caught in a huge avalanche, I talked to him about how his decision making has evolved as he grows older and gains a firmer grasp of his own mortality. He basically brushed it off and said he hasn't gotten more conservative, but feels like he has gotten more patient. He said no one is pressuring the riders to make the choices they do. When they're out there it's just them and the camera guys. That's it. Yeah, it sucks to walk away from a line after all that work, but if it doesn't feel right he'll do it.

I feel like Jeremy Jones has gotten more conservative in recent years and I felt like his series was very educational to a lot of people. It wasn't just going out there to get the sickest shots on the biggest lines possible, but there was a lot of focus on decision making and snow conditions. I feel like a lot of these pros are kind of like the 8k meter peak climbers. They're just looking for the right weather conditions, not necessarily taking avalanche conditions as seriously as they should be. It seems like they're willing to just chalk that up to just a risk that the task entails. Hey, it's their lives, not mine. To each his own.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah the "feeling sorry for him" is more at how bad the movie turned out to be, despite him geting wrecked and almost killed.

Getting wrecked is bad too, but these guys can take it and they know what they are doing. Still if they are risking their lives, a bit of a "better" film should be more suitable or soothing i guess....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Kamchatka lines seemed forced and after talking to him, I thought that was the exact type of stuff they were going to avoid in this film. No one wants to see riders the caliber of Rice and Jackson carefully riding a big slope in shitty conditions just to survive it and say they did it and that's exactly what that was.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Remember guys, even Uwe Boll has made a bad movie here or there. Not that one comes to mind at the moment ....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Yeah the "feeling sorry for him" is more at how bad the movie turned out to be, despite him geting wrecked and almost killed.
> 
> Getting wrecked is bad too, but these guys can take it and they know what they are doing. Still if they are risking their lives, a bit of a "better" film should be more suitable or soothing i guess....


They made him seem more "mortal" with his spine injury/surgery and getting caught in that slide and taken for the ride.... they should have put more of the riding and bllopers in the movie that is in the extras. I think they are tryingto do something that the viewers of snowboard movies dont care about with all the extra fluff....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's what happens when you become self absorbed and start to think that people really care what you think instead of just watching you ride. It's like when an actor does a documentary and thinks people really care about his cause. I don't mean this in a damning way, people need to grow or stagnate. Sometimes that growth doesn't align with what people want. The first red flag for me was when they started talking about Travis' love of the water and the scene of him on the boat splashing through the waves in the trailer. Sorry, I don't really care about him on a boat, or in the water.

I also think the media houses behind it need to justify their budgets to the mini camera and energy drink gods at corporate. You can probably produce something of AoF for less than half the budget they used now. Nobody wants to see their budget slashed, so the creative minds over sold a grand idea as amazing with some story board stuff that the trailers were able to support. But not a whole movie.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The 17 minute tricks clip is better than the movie. Lol. Its on redbull tv.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Argo said:


> The 17 minute tricks clip is better than the movie. Lol. Its on redbull tv.


YES!:thumbsup:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> the scene of him on the boat splashing through the waves in the trailer


Incidentally a f*cking Gunboat that costs several million $$$!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> The 17 minute tricks clip is better than the movie. Lol. Its on redbull tv.


:yeah i wrote somewere up there that the whole thing is good for like a 20min film..... so 17 sounds fair


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SGboarder said:


> Incidentally a f*cking Gunboat that costs several million $$$!


You can get these cats lightly used for a few hundred large. I'm guessing he makes a few million a year from redbull alone....


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> You can get these cats lightly used for a few hundred large. I'm guessing he makes a few million a year from redbull alone....


Not a Gunboat. Even used will be a couple of million for the smallest model.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

mark explaining why he got out. good watch. 

credit: reddit _whatajoker_


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

When watching Lando bail I thought 'ok they're trying to say that these pros are regular people, they get stressed and afraid too.' And the ending with Trice getting buried was a confirmation of that in a way. But with Lando the film shows him just bailing the crew without much explaining why; with Trice we got yet another moment-of-enlightenment-dream-sequence-cycle-of-water-mother-nature-rules bs.

All in all, I think the film could have used more actual story telling. What we got was a travel diary of a wannabe zen master.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jae said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGv_UyHKf5I
> 
> mark explaining why he got out. good watch.
> 
> credit: reddit _whatajoker_




Nice!
He was definitely struggling with his inner demons. I can definitely see why he wanted to bail and really, make snowboarding and life itself fun for him; not this JOB some people want to turn it into.....


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> When watching Lando bail I thought 'ok they're trying to say that these pros are regular people, they get stressed and afraid too.' And the ending with Trice getting buried was a confirmation of that in a way. But with Lando the film shows him just bailing the crew without much explaining why; with Trice we got yet another moment-of-enlightenment-dream-sequence-cycle-of-water-mother-nature-rules bs.
> 
> All in all, I think the film could have used more actual story telling. What we got was a travel diary of a wannabe zen master.


haha robotfood99 is getting more and more bitter the more he thinks about the movie.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol yeah I watched it again, this time listening to the random babbles to see if there's any hidden gems. All I got was wtf.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The "extras" action cut is super awesome though hahahah
better than the movie itself.

18mins straight riding with NOFX - The Decline. Blast it. 

I'm stoked now 

The movie sucked. But..... still worth watching if you don't mind the disappointment.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I personally didn't hate the film. But I can def understand and see where majority of you are coming from. Cos even for me, esp the way the movie ended (it buffered pretty long just before the end, missed pretty much all of Ben's part which was super short to begin with lol. then it was just the last scene with Trav) I was left wanting more and felt like my questions weren't fully answered.

Like many of you had mentioned, felt like he didn't really elaborate as much into the hydrological cycle as I was expecting he would be as he had been emphasizing that this film wouldn't be your typical shred film and more the focus on explaining the hydrological cycle and how it correlates. I was already bracing myself for less shredding prior to, so that aspect didn't disappoint. But the former def did. And LOL, i love T-Rice and everything but ya'll are also right, someone either needs to grow some serious T-Rice balls and tell him that he needs to step up his inspirational talk game or get some help with it for the next one. Def sounds robotic most times. Maybe he's actually nervous? lol

Again, i wasn't expecting this just to be solely a shredding film so i personally thought it was pretty cool to show that even he, at the very upper echelon of our beloved sport, also goes through lows, bad injuries, and from time to time rides in crappy icy sh*t too (that hit closer to home, as an east coast rider. We ride that every season haha). It was interesting to see, that even T-Rice can't always get what he wants. And that insane avalanche, was def a good reminder that he is still mortal like the rest of us. That part was crazy.

And lol, that article was jokes. I do agree that TRice prob needs to bring on more rippers like V.De le Rue, Ferg, etc riders that can potentially push him out of his own insane comfort level. Wish both those guys had longer parts. That straight line was absolute bananas! I actually thought it was Jeremy Jones for that specific part. But ya, insane either way. De Le Rue has had some surreal edits in the past yr.

The extra features were pretty good to watch, more shredding there so that was worth the watch. All in all, prob will grab this movie at some point but def could've been done a lot better as it didn't really put enough focus on either shredding nor the nature/introspection aspect of it despite all the hype, anticipation and expectations. But i still applaud the effort ... Really hope Nico's "Fruition" fares much better, tho.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I didn't hate it, though I timed the Russian segment for when I was making dinner. Keeping things in perspective it was hard to follow up AoF. And cheesy moment of the show comes at the credits where they randomly have the physicist (I think), go on his LOVE=MC^2. Errr....WTF!?

I'll keep it in the rotation of my Sunday background tv while cleaning the house as I'll get a little bit more cleaning done than with my current list.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Never mind. I just downloaded it.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Underwhelming. Seems strangely low energy, like they're not able to generate enough excitement and are just going through their paces. It might have to do with extremely fragmented, poorly explained and edited story line. Music was meh and instantly forgettable.

Could have just gotten rid of everything else and left only Alaska footage for all I cared. I could swear we rode a couple of the same lines in Valdez :wink:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Nope and-



jae said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGv_UyHKf5I
> 
> mark explaining why he got out. good watch.
> 
> credit: reddit _whatajoker_


^Nope.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Nope and-
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nope.


can you elaborate please? Idk wtf you nope-ing.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jae said:


> can you elaborate please? Idk wtf you nope-ing.


What ever the fuck I want.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

bksdds said:


> What ever the fuck I want.


Dems fightin words. Oh well, whatever.


----------



## radyum (Sep 23, 2016)

So the verdict is download, but don't buy?


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

radyum said:


> So the verdict is download, but don't buy?


Yup.
1234567


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

I was a guest speaker at a private event for Red Bull (who I work with) in Jackson Hole today. The two other guests were Andrew WK, and Jon Klaczkiewicz the director of The Fourth Phase. It was interesting listening to his perspective on it all and helped me enjoy the film in watching it a second time. If you go in with certain expectations you will be disappointed. I think you have to just watch it as a film with a particular narrative and let it be what it is. I personally enjoyed it… Would I buy it? Probably not. Rent it for a couple bucks? Sure.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I figured you guys were all being picky assholes. Just watch it, don't expect to much and enjoy it. 

Turns out.... it is really not that fun to watch. I had to constantly rewind, because my attention was drawn to anything else than the story line. I want my $15 back.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

asnobody said:


> I was a guest speaker at a private event for Red Bull (who I work with) in Jackson Hole today. The two other guests were Andrew WK, and Jon Klaczkiewicz the director of The Fourth Phase. It was interesting listening to his perspective on it all and helped me enjoy the film in watching it a second time. If you go in with certain expectations you will be disappointed. I think you have to just watch it as a film with a particular narrative and let it be what it is. I personally enjoyed it… Would I buy it? Probably not. Rent it for a couple bucks? Sure.


Yeah, in other words... if you watch it with ANY expectations, you will be disappointed. 

I don't regret buying it though... just feel this SHOULD have been better. Somebody has to have a serious talk with Travis or the producers and let them know that all that BS about the narrative, expectations etc would not need explaining if both the narrative and film itself were any good. 

I said elsewhere, but the riding is great. There's some really awesome stuff..... but getting to it or even noticing it is hard because the film never grabs your attention. So pretty much what he vv said 



supham said:


> I figured you guys were all being picky assholes. Just watch it, don't expect to much and enjoy it.
> 
> Turns out.... it is really not that fun to watch. I had to constantly rewind, because my attention was drawn to anything else than the story line. I want my $15 back.


Hey! I'm not picky.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

radyum said:


> So the verdict is download, but don't buy?



Ended up buying it HD. Tons of material and amazing shots. It grows on you.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Ended up buying it HD. Tons of material and amazing shots. It grows on you.


Yup, same here. 

I know it didn't live up to the hype and massive expectations esp after the long wait after Art of Flight. But like F1EA and few others mentioned, if you're able to put those to the side, the film isn't that bad. Just re-watched the opening Wyoming scene, it was pretty dope. And loll, didn't know Ben Ferg's part was in the beginning. I missed a bit of the beginning the first time I watched. His part was sick as usual. Bode Merrill's one footer ... smh, insane.

Don't regret buying it at all. T-Rice just needs to work on not sounding like a robot in his next one lol.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

The preview for the 4th phase is better than the film itself I heard and its free. Problem solved.k:


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Not very good. Save your money.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

maybe this is why the 4th phase was boring. gopro was hogging all the badass footage and hype music.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Appreciated the HD landscape shots and what little snowboarding the film had. Japan section was tight.

Hated the shallow life insight narrative.

Speaking of INSIGHT. Looking forward to that film's release on Nov 1st. I'll definitely be picking that up. From the small clips they've been releasing. Looks WAY better than Fourth Phase.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

jae said:


> maybe this is why the 4th phase was boring. gopro was hogging all the badass footage and hype music.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a0hbT0QtSw




That would be awesome in VR.


----------



## iceselkie (Oct 7, 2016)

Can't believe all the bitching about this movie. It was great! Watched the opening hosted by our local club, it was packed! Went home and found a online link for a free download. Winning.


----------



## Dexy Greig (Oct 14, 2016)

Yo, care to share the link via pm


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I enjoyed the film, but to make it better, they should have focused more on writing a goods narrative and less on technology / camera angles / 4K etc. The whole 'story' just felt flat.

It would also be a lot more interesting if they hiked / toured, rather than flying helicopters


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the problem is they tried to tie a snowboarding movie into a single 1.5hr narrative. Sadly they failed and it came across as a whacko trying to preach his religion. Even the JJ films are really simple ~20m segments that may all follow a theme but stand up on there own.

I do wonder what the movie would have been if things had turned out like they hoped and they had better weather the first year in AK and avoided injuries. I think when that fell through they had to scramble.

And the dialog made almost no sense. 'I wondered if it were actually possible to actually this cycle blah blah blah'. Well lets see, you have planes, helicopters and money for the movie. I'm pretty sure you can!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The whole "follow the cycle" concept is just plain dumb. It's trying to sound smart, but it's not.

If "the cycle" led them to Africa or the caribbean..... Would they have gone?

Yeah. So is there no hydrologic cycle in Africa then? You bet there is.

Basically, they just want to ride pow. Leave it at that, and ride said pow. Leave hydrology to..... hydrologists.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

F1EA said:


> The whole "follow the cycle" concept is just plain dumb. It's trying to sound smart, but it's not.
> 
> If "the cycle" led them to Africa or the caribbean..... Would they have gone?
> 
> ...


A follow-the-Jet stream kinda coulda worked if they followed it from Japan, across North America, and into Europe and Russia but that's a lot to fit in within a season or two.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> A follow-the-Jet stream kinda coulda worked if they followed it from Japan, across North America, and into Europe and Russia but that's a lot to fit in within a season or two.


Exactly. Following that jet-stream is different than following the "hydrologic cycle". In fact, many times water goes back to vapor without even reaching the oceans (ie it evaporates right away); and this is still part of the hydrological cycle. So... That means what, stay home, drink beer and pee? That's a cool cycle to follow


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope Trav reads this and feeds the jet stream idea into his upcoming snowboarding/yoga/Buddhism/energy drink crossover virtual reality experience advert.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

He really wanted to seem to focus on the whole ocean current, what melts will make its way back around again, blah blah blah. Plus he seems to enjoy his boat more than riding at this point so focusing on the jet stream doesn't help too much in that respect.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

The Go Pro Snow series of the Fourth Phase has more shred footage and are pretty good, esp the newest epi. What the movie should've had more of, perhaps. Decent watch.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The new Manboys movie is now out on iTunes. Bought it. Gonna watch it tonight.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> The new Manboys movie is now out on iTunes. Bought it. Gonna watch it tonight.


Sick. Let us know how it is/worth grabbing. Looks like it's good. The Transworld movie Insight is intriguing also, ans that Union movie Stronger looks even crazier. Has such a stacked roster.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Honestly the go pro series of the fourth phase is much more entertaining. Really sick POV footages and just more hype feel in general. 
Can't wait for the Niseko part.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I was underwhelmed watching the Fourth Phase myself, I wonder if the injuries left him with less time/footage. The first two episodes of the Go Pro series have more entertaining footage than most of the whole movie to me so far.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The Manboys is nice. Definitely not at the level of 4th Phase, but I can definitely watch it a few times without falling asleep. Some of the guys are pretty amazing..... 

Mark Sollors is such a complete rider, super stylish and equaly kills it on street features and massive back country stuff as well.

Rusty Ockenden is pure style. Great to watch him ride.

In the end, this is a more normal snowboard video. Lots of spinsy spins and gnarly rails etc. rather than existensialist stuff.

Still, the action cut from 4th Phase is something else hehehe


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hungrytitan said:


> I was underwhelmed watching the Fourth Phase myself, I wonder if the injuries left him with less time/footage. The first two episodes of the Go Pro series have more entertaining footage than most of the whole movie to me so far.


I don't know of GoPro hogged all of the best footage for themselves or if the editors of the movie didn't do a great job of choosing the best footage, but yeah, the GoPro videos have had better riding edits than the actual movie.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> The Manboys is nice. Definitely not at the level of 4th Phase, but I can definitely watch it a few times without falling asleep. Some of the guys are pretty amazing.....
> 
> Mark Sollors is such a complete rider, super stylish and equaly kills it on street features and massive back country stuff as well.
> 
> ...


Nice. Worth dropping coin for? Thinking between that or the Insight movie. Last movie I'm buying for this season will prob be Fruition, which Nico said should be out early Dec.

Ya, also like Rusty Ockenden's style, and goes massive. But Jody Wachniak's style has been growing on me and is my fave in the crew, even tho not as keen on street riders. He's got solid style everywhere like Sollors. Solid crew altogether.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Nice. Worth dropping coin for? Thinking between that or the Insight movie. Last movie I'm buying for this season will prob be Fruition, which Nico said should be out early Dec.
> 
> Ya, also like Rusty Ockenden's style, and goes massive. But Jody Wachniak's style has been growing on me and is my fave in the crew, even tho not as keen on street riders. He's got solid style everywhere like Sollors. Solid crew altogether.


Yeah Jody's part was solid. Lots of style and the guy can kill it anywhere. Similar to Mark.... maybe even a more precise style, but Mark is just smooooth.

As far as the movie being worth it, well... to me $10 is nothing and i'm sure I'll watch it a few times. Despite the boarding being mostly back country jumps and street stuff which I'm not that much into. But it's still a cool movie to watch beginning to end. Obviously not at the 4th phase level. It's still good, but Travis has so much budget, helicopters and he can choose any rider to come with him so that helps a ton.

These guys are out there busting it hard so I find it much more enjoyable than watching Travis talk about his soul while on a sail boat. But Travis' lines and locations are just extreme.

The Nico movie should be amazing. I will have to mute it though 
And whatever Blauvelt comes up with will be worth watching.

Oh I've actually ran into the Manboys guys at Whistler. Not riding, but at one of the restaurants at the base. I think it was Mark, Jody and Matt...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't know of GoPro hogged all of the best footage for themselves or if the editors of the movie didn't do a great job of choosing the best footage, but yeah, the GoPro videos have had better riding edits than the actual movie.


I'd say the production company doesn't really want to not use their hyper expensive fancy cameras photage. Maybe they have a legit reason to prefer it, or they're just video snobs.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am sorry I don't get it. People still buy movies? I didn't know people still did that. Cool.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jae said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGv_UyHKf5I
> 
> mark explaining why he got out. good watch.
> 
> credit: reddit _whatajoker_


Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed that (even though as soon as I put my headphones on my kids felt the need to interrupt me 67 times...omg what is with that with kids?), very interesting. OMG he is SO SAD  Broke my heart watching him cry. I want to give him a giant hug and make him feel better. Poor guy so so sad to watch someone so sad :crying::crying::crying::crying: 

Watching all this snowmobiling is just killing me. I miss snowmobiling so so much. I haven't driven one in years. Best times ever.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seriously, GoPro hogged all the decent footage of actual riding from the filming. Every one of their Fourth Phase episodes has been better than the actual movie.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Seriously, GoPro bigger all the decent footage of actual riding from the filming. Every one of their Fourth Phase episodes has been better than the actual movie.


Ya the Vic De Le Rue epi was sick. The shots were pretty awesome in all 4. They def should've used more shots from this series, which prob wouldve put the whole film in a more positive light to the majority of ppl let down by the whole thing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks to me like they had the footage to make a pretty killer flick, they just dropped the ball on the editing. Too much filler, not enough killer.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Uh oh... looks like 4th may be bumped from the rotation thanks to this...

Attack of the Lederhosen Zombies (2016) - IMDb

Attack of the Lederhosen Zombies

Zombie action in the Alps: a group of young snowboarder is stuck in a remote mountain ski resort, where an all-night aprés-ski party soon turns into a hellish nightmare of zombie mayhem.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

^^^^ the sound of bloodshed and the smell of schnapps! Zombies in lederhosen....What will they think of next...:dance:


----------

